# TRA Migration points advice



## bapipanda (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,


I am new to this forum. Not sure if there is already any answer to my query.

I am planning to apply for 189 Visa. So started the process from getting my skilled assess.

I had applied for TRA to get my skilled assessed for electrical Engineering Technician.

I got a successful outcome two days before.

But again I have to apply to them for Migration Point advice for DIAC.

Does anybody have an idea how much time it takes and what is the success rate 

Appreciate for any small bit of help of TRA process..

Thanks....


----------



## prasanth_aus (Dec 24, 2013)

*point advice*



bapipanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum. Not sure if there is already any answer to my query.
> ...


Hi Bapi..

I also going through the same process. Lodged my 190 visa in November 2013 .. Jan 2014 case officer request for migration point advice. Now applied and waiting.. could not find any similar threads ... Please tell me your situation? Have u applied?


----------



## rintopa (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,

Can you please tell me your qualification and work experience are in same streem?

Rinto


----------



## prasanth_aus (Dec 24, 2013)

rintopa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me your qualification and work experience are in same streem?
> 
> Rinto


Hi Rinto..

I applied as First class machinist.

My qualification is Diploma in mechanical engineering..

So both are in the same stream.. I don't know y they still need point advice...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

bapipanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum. Not sure if there is already any answer to my query.
> ...



Hi Bapipanda,

I am also do not exactly do i need TRA Migration Point Advice. As i also hold skill assessment for Fitter occupation and i have lodged visa also but not sure CO will ask to get Migration Point Advice or not.

Have you done MPA after your MSA. How much time it took to get? Have you applied MPA after CO's request or before.

Please reply.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Rinto..
> 
> I applied as First class machinist.
> 
> ...


Hi Prasanth..

Have you got to done MPA as i also from your occupation group i have applied for Fitter.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Rinto..
> 
> I applied as First class machinist.
> 
> ...


what type of your experinec was it in machining either anything other. and how long was your employment history in pages. was it same as your experience letter written. i am here in same boat and want t0 know about it


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

I did the MPA in metal machinist.MPA process time is 60 working days. MPA is required because in skill assessment letter by vetassess or victoria university, they dont mention about experience and they acceess onky our education and give certificate III as per AWF.So it is better to do MPA before file EOI. If later co asked MPA then TRA can do MPA less than 60 days but eventually your visa will get delayed.


----------



## snbalar (Apr 12, 2016)

80.pawan said:


> I did the MPA in metal machinist.MPA process time is 60 working days. MPA is required because in skill assessment letter by vetassess or victoria university, they dont mention about experience and they acceess onky our education and give certificate III as per AWF.So it is better to do MPA before file EOI. If later co asked MPA then TRA can do MPA less than 60 days but eventually your visa will get delayed.


Hello Pawan 

Did TRA cut any experience year? 

Because I have applied to TRA for Migration point advice process. 
And I have total 9 year and 4 month experience. 
In first company 5 year 10 month
And second one is 3 year 6 month still working in this company. 

Please advise me what should be in MPA.?

And Victoria university gave me only outcome letter. 
Do they give any other certificate?


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

snbalar said:


> Hello Pawan
> 
> Did TRA cut any experience year?
> 
> ...


I am here in same boat buddy what your designation in comany where you worked. I am milling supervisor here in my workplace while wana asess it against metal machinist 323214. would it a problem for TRA asessment process.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Snbalar,
TRA did not reduced my experience.
TRA means MPA done from them.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

80.pawan said:


> Hi Snbalar,
> TRA did not reduced my experience.
> TRA means MPA done from them.


hey pawan where you were disappear in previous days. Have you got landed in Australia. either you there in Singapore yet. and what is situation of getting job in Australia in metal machinist fields and what r the salaries of cnc machinist/programmer in Australia.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

I am still in singapore. I have another 3 years to move to Au to keep my PR active. So i m thinking move next year to Au, but not confirm


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

80.pawan said:


> I am still in singapore. I have another 3 years to move to Au to keep my PR active. So i m thinking move next year to Au, but not confirm


what is salary of cnc prorammer in singapore


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> Hi Bapipanda,
> 
> I am also do not exactly do i need TRA Migration Point Advice. As i also hold skill assessment for Fitter occupation and i have lodged visa also but not sure CO will ask to get Migration Point Advice or not.
> 
> ...


I have got successful assessment in metal machinist 323214 from TRA. My claimed experience was from july 2006-to august 2016 and my diploma was passed in 30st june 2001. TRA stament was this

*For the purposes of this skills assessment, TRA considers that the applicant was first able to commence work in
skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 30 June, 2001.
*

what should i do now write to TRA about this


----------



## Munawar Ahmed (Jun 15, 2020)

*Munawar*



bapipanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum. Not sure if there is already any answer to my query.
> ...


Hi, I seriously need your help on TRA assessment, could you please share your email address


----------

